# Possible New race



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

Found this little bit while surffing around and figured I share it with my fellow heretics.



So we have all been hearing the vague whispers over the last month or so regarding a new race of some type being given the green light by Games Workshop.

We have been hearing more and more chatter on this one from various sources, with lots of contradictory info on who or what they may be. I'm not even sure what Warhammer system (40k or Fantasy, or both) is being discussed. The common themes of this talk are the following:

1) The studio was given the go ahead to wade into the new race (so we are talking about something that is years off)

2) The new race is non-human in nature.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Is there meant to be a link here? cos I don't see any!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah this has been picking up. Personally, I think with the Chaos Dwarf rumour, some kid has come up with an excuse to get e-kudos, and doll up an existing rumour.

Myself, (I used to do it, so I know how to spot it =D), I think that does refer to the Forge World Chaos Dwarves - couple of months back, I had a tasty little tidbit referring to a new race - heading east. When I say new race, it was stressed that there was existing background - I thought that it referred to the Cathayans in the Army Book for Fantasy, but then again, and it didn't click with Chaos Dwarves. It seems to be falling into place - but the time scale I had was about maybe 2-4 years (long time span, I know, nothing bette, sorry) until 8th, and the introduction of this new race. I also put 2 and 2 and made 5, I think, when I saw the moves to china.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

a new race for both 40k and fantasy would be nice, Ogres was a a good idea, but badly executed rulebook wise, and Tau are a good race in ideas and looks, but poor execution fluffwise.

a new *GOOD* race would be welcomed I think, especially if no power armour is involved, but of course its hard to come up with a new race, everything has been done really, and we don't really need a fantasy race with guns, or vice versa


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> ...it's hard to come up with a new race, everything has been done really...


How about an incorporeal energy-based (but _not_ Warp-dwelling) race, who interact with the physical world by possessing or otherwise controlling those around them? The host bodies would take on the thought patterns, powers and attributes of the different types of possessor but still retain much of their own physical appearance etc at first, only starting to alter over time if the possession continues. The possession could be voluntarily released by the possessor or forcibly broken by an outside agency, such as a psychic attack.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

^ That's not too dissimilar to the C'Tan, really...


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 23, 2009)

i'd hate to say this but i think they've come up with just about everything when it comes to a new 40k army, fantasy is probably a little more likely but for one world to have so many dominating races...

ive talked about this quite alot with friends at school and we couldn't think of anything that could be added to 40k (they arent fantasy fans, unlike me)

i'd like to hear what people have to say about this 'new race' and their ideas on what it could be


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh, getting ideas for a new race are rather easy- just pickup some classic sci-fie book to get a good idea. possibility are endless.


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll try and find a link for you all, as for me, I'd love to see the HRUD. Skaven in space. lol I know its been done for fantasy but rats in space come on now... who would not love that.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 23, 2009)

skaven ay? i suppose they could be some kind of.. well idk
i guess the same as they are in fantasy- mutants

@godzy- im not that much of a sci fi fan, i dont like startrech, star wars, star gate or any of that kinda stuff- i dont belive thats what the future will be like and i know its hipocritical of me playin 40k but hey- sue me. that and 40k is so much cooler than other sci fi stuff


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

Well there are lots of refrences to the HRUD which is a space faring rat race, just think it would be intresting and funny. LOL


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Haha space skaven. Perfect for GW, think about it, the points cost would be like 3pts a models and sold in a box of 10 for 35 bucks. Cha-ching gw just hit a cash cow.


----------



## Mud213 (Nov 20, 2008)

I haven't heard this from anybody else really, but an idea could be to make a sort of Traitor Guard army with an actual codex. They are kind of like Guard, kind of like Chaos. Not too fancy and would not require too many new sprues for vehicles. The troops could include Traitor Guardsmen, mutant Guardsmen and Lost and the Damned. Not very unique I know, but relatively easy to implement.


----------



## Heavy Sniper (Jun 14, 2009)

Well they could make a Ogre 40k army, or something from the Old Ones like Vampire Counts or Lizardmen for 40k. I would buy a Lizardmen 40k army that would be cool.


----------



## Master_Caleb (Jan 5, 2009)

Eh, I miss my space drawves, but they were so good I ate them. I'd like to see a race sort of like the predator. Initially I was thinking the predator, but it hit me when I started thinking I wanted another race from outside of the galaxy that hunted tyranids. I'd like it to be some sort of elite force, that had guided the hive mind towards the galaxy in order to make the tyranids a more fearsome opponent, only to find out they became to fearsome. The race is on the run, and is now looking to come into the galaxy, and establish colonies... and use the other races as meat shields... and well game. Good old tau corpses. 

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

There are a few gaps for new armies I think. Something reptilian maybe, or something small and squidgy which needs tech to fight (like daleks).


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

I remember reading somewhere (not sure where) that GW was starting development on a new fantasy race. They were supposed to be "the exact opposite of chaos", so in short it's space marines for fantasy oh joy (sarcasm ftw!) There is however a small glint of hope that they might be like the aedra from oblivion and be a race of divine beings which would be cool.

That's what i've heard but I can't assure the reliability of the source or where it came from so it's just hopeful words.


----------



## Master_Caleb (Jan 5, 2009)

the cabbage said:


> There are a few gaps for new armies I think. Something reptilian maybe, or something small and squidgy which needs tech to fight (like daleks).


isn't that eldar? xD Reptiles could always be fun, but I want something that isn't already represented in fantasy. 

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I'd like to see Orgres or Lizzardmen in 40k that would be great


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

I think an Adeptus Mechanicus army would be so sweet. Legions of Skitarri with some Legio Cybernetica(sp?), how cool would that be?


----------



## Zeriah (May 25, 2009)

i think an army that is like the basic troops of aliens 


There are a few gaps for new armies I think. Something reptilian maybe, or something small and squidgy which needs tech to fight (like daleks).



yeah i dont think tech would work too much like tau and eldar but mixing the basic game play concepts of guard and tau but kind of lizardy likr


----------



## Bloodspeaker (Mar 15, 2008)

Personaly i am tired of the humanoid races and i hope if this rumor is true that Gw will try something more, exotic...

I also hope the new race is for WH40K.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Mortalis said:


> 2) The new race is non-human in nature.


Did everyone read this line?:alcoholic:


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> Did everyone read this line?:alcoholic:


I don't think so.

But didn't JJ say that there weren't going to be any new races in 5th Ed.?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I did read that line, MM. Cato, did you also miss the line:


> The studio was given the go ahead to wade into the new race (so we are talking about something that is years off)


It could be for the 6th Ed release, in, what, 4 years, 5?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> Did everyone read this line?:alcoholic:


That narrows it down to... Tyranids and... well... Tyranids. They're the only none hominid race out there.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Are the Hrud suppose to be space rats?

Quick search reveals this and the pictures shows something with is entirely different to a rat.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Hrud


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

> The "Hrud" is depicted as a crouched, diminutive creature swathed in rags, its face obscured by a hood, and possessing a rat-like tail. It seems that the Hrud prefer darkness and are basically scavengers and tunnel-dwellers. They are found all over the galaxy, though never in large numbers. They are considered to be parasites, and when they are referred to it is usually as "infesting" a place.





> It could be presumed that the Hrud were originally meant to be Warhammer 40,000 counterparts to the Skaven. With the exception of the Skaven, most Warhammer fantasy races have a counterpart in Warhammer 40,000. Incidentally, early Warhammer 40,000 rules included a toxin called rodotoxin which was effective against Skaven. However, Games Workshop have never stated that the Hrud and the Skaven are parallel races, and supposedly GW wants to move Warhammer 40,000 away from its origins as "Warhammer in space."


While the picture doesn't appear to be anything like a rat, the text tells a different story. It seems a bit odd how that picture isn't anything like the description though.


----------



## cloudco (May 13, 2009)

mortails wth is a mortail supposed to look like. a rat with more tails:biggrin:


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

I kinda like the idea someone had about a pred like race doing the hole breeding nids to hunt as the pred did for sport. From the post I figured it was about 5 years off. Figure they where just given the green light to start. They need to come up with something, build up the history, troops choices, game mechs, weapons, models.... year I'd say about five years myself.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

AVP!!! or Tyranids vs. unknown race yet to be determined by GW....

Well, something reptilian like someone said earlier would certainly draw me to them. I'm not too keen on Space Rats though....I heard a rumour about those Squat-like peoples who are allied with the Tau...can't remember the name though


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Are mutants technically humanoid?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

going by the original post on warseer many moons back, it was implicitly stated it wasn't a 40k army.

The next new 40k army will be order xenos which are a long, long, long, looooong way orf


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

It did say non human not non humanoid


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Farseer Beltiac said:


> AVP!!! or Tyranids vs. unknown race yet to be determined by GW....
> 
> Well, something reptilian like someone said earlier would certainly draw me to them. I'm not too keen on Space Rats though....I heard a rumour about those Squat-like peoples who are allied with the Tau...can't remember the name though


Demiurg. Although I'm pretty sure that was just an April Fools.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Demiurg. Although I'm pretty sure that was just an April Fools.













yup these guys are for me the most likely 40k race to be seen in model form,mainly because Jes goodwin is behind the concept work,GW dont make a habit of wasting jes's time as his models have always been great sellers.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Except his newer Jetbike, for example, that's been on his desk the best part of a decade?


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

I bloody hope there is a new race.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I bloody hope there isn't.

Just another generation of Codices to be lost to the ages, or push those waiting even further back


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

if it hasn't being brought up there are easter eggs in the sm codex that say about the supernatural beings in the Ghoul stars that the death specteres are set to watch


and what about the thexian elite that are on the map in the main rule book. who are described as "famously persuasive, (but) when guile is not enough there battle form is quite horrifying to behold" oh and theres the matter that they rule the borlac, loxatl and Nicassar

this seems to be a bit much to be just a little bit of fluff to be floating around:wink:


and on the same page there are mentions of a race called barghesi that "now" inhabit the grendl stars but it could just be something to keep us thinking (even though it hurts:alcoholic


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Hrud. They keep creaping up in the novels and occasionally in the Codecies.

Raaaaats iiiin spaaaaaaaaaace!


----------



## Pandorav3 (Jan 30, 2009)

Id say it would be either the hrud barghesi, or adeptus mechanus, both get alot of attention lately, however if its non human that rules out the adeptus machinus. My moneys on barghesi (I dont know how to spell it, so if im wrong, its the race in the grendal stars).


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> a new race for both 40k and fantasy would be nice, Ogres was a a good idea, but badly executed rulebook wise, and Tau are a good race in ideas and looks, but poor execution fluffwise.
> 
> a new *GOOD* race would be welcomed I think, especially if no power armour is involved, but of course its hard to come up with a new race, everything has been done really, and we don't really need a fantasy race with guns, or vice versa


Codex: Average Schmoe.

No orders.
No tanks.
Most of the table is filled by civillians.
Only objective is to have one single model survive.
Go.



Or hell a NEW race? How about chaos marines? You know, the ones that don't suck.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Pandorav3 said:


> Id say it would be either the hrud barghesi, or adeptus mechanus, both get alot of attention lately, however if its non human that rules out the adeptus machinus. My moneys on barghesi (I dont know how to spell it, so if im wrong, its the race in the grendal stars).


I'm guessing if they do a new race, it will be one that is far-reaching in the game universe (galaxy-wide). The only race so far that doesn't match that is the Tau, and hints are dropped here and there that they still find themselves in odd corners of the galaxy because of warp storms and the like.

The main problem with Tau fluff is basically that: they're fighting their own little war in a tiny pocket of the galaxy, while all the other races have the run of the schoolyard. Any new race will need to be mobile (ark ships?) or already there (infestations, etc.) to keep them from being bit players.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

'Nids are one of the really deep-space races, another race that came from 'over there' would be cool. I'm holding out for a more lizardmen or skaven from Fantasy. They're the only Fantasy ones i can think of that don't have a 40k counterpart (except for mutants.) How about a Beasts of Chaos themed variant list for chaos?


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

So long as they are not humanoid.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I think it might be an addition to T'au.
That'd be cool.

It could of course be Fantasy, so assumptions can't be made really.


----------



## Darktheos (May 9, 2008)

What about that races from Horus Rising? The Mech Spider and the Interex.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Darktheos said:


> What about that races from Horus Rising? The Mech Spider and the Interex.


Mech spider?
That's a cool name for a race!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Darktheos said:


> What about that races from Horus Rising? The Mech Spider and the Interex.


Weren't they both annihilated though?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

well, its just a case of wrking out what boxes havent been checked in 40k.

we have:
Humans - Guard
Mega Humans - Space marines
Evil Mega humans - Chaos marines
Women who hunt psykers - Witch hunters
Daemons - Chaos
Men who specifically hunt demons - Daemonhunters
Men who specifically hunt aliens - Death watch/Ordo Xenos (not out yet, but rumoured)
Bugs - Nids
Aliens/Extra terrestrials - Tau
Robots - Necrons
Elves - Eldar
Nasty Elves - Dark Eldar
Orks/Orcs - Orks

.................

That leaves,

Undead
Goblins
Dwarves
Naughty Dwarves
Lizard Men
Skaven/Rat men
Fishmen?
Birdmen?
Beastmen
Jedi
Bretonnians(spelling) - men with some honour, unlike the guard

ummm

The Creative side of my head has gone to sleep, either that or, there isnt really much left to choose from apart from the gd old '[Insert word here] Men' style of thinking..


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Squats were Dwarves man, not Goblins.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Guard are meant to be the Americans, Space Marines were British.

Hence their almost identical Layout to the British armed forces - specifically, you guessed it, the Marines.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Gah fine, I'll change it!

I'd love to see some Plastic Steel legion, a boxed set for all the guard 'styles' etc


----------



## Pandorav3 (Jan 30, 2009)

I can see the SM as being brettonian eqiv, both too damn much armor, and (in most cases) alot of honor.


----------



## PowerEncarnate (Apr 15, 2009)

nightfish said:


> So long as they are not humanoid.


Not humanoid? Hmmmm not likely.



Orochi said:


> well, its just a case of wrking out what boxes havent been checked in 40k.
> 
> we have:
> Humans - Guard
> ...


Necrons = High Tech Undead for 40k. 
Guard = all humans just pick a diff regiment and there ya go a diff army, same codex(fantasy eq.: Empire and Bretonnians. real world eq.: arabians, russians....ect, just pick the right home world. Bretonnians based IG would make some intersting modeling if you used the brit Men-at Arms as the base for your IG figures

Back on topic:

I personally would love to see the Hrud, Traitor Guard, or a Beasts/LatD List. actually all 3 would be fun. but GW needs to find something that pulls some of the dominace of the SMs away it gets boring to go to the game store and just about every table has a SM army on it even if they are diff colors.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

TheKingElessar said:


> Weren't they both annihilated though?


The mega-arachnid were annihilated, but the Internex weren't.



Orochi said:


> Undead- Necrons
> Goblins- Grots
> Dwarves- Squats and demigurg
> Naughty Dwarves- No 40K version
> ...


Basically all of these have 40K equivalents but many don't have rules. These could be used for a new race.


----------



## jimbob1254 (Apr 22, 2009)

I personally would like to see the return of the squat, yeah little people with bolters


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

jimbob1254 said:


> I personally would like to see the return of the squat, yeah little people with bolters


Oh god no.
They were eaten for a DAMN good reason, the GW guys were ashamed of having made a joke army!


----------



## Heavy Sniper (Jun 14, 2009)

i personally would like to see an undead army. Like vampires, zombies, and the like


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Heavy Sniper said:


> i personally would like to see an undead army. Like vampires, zombies, and the like


*ahremplaguezombies*
There was a codex with mutants, and some zombies, that was basically the same thing.


----------

